# I am so happy today



## rebeccaodell (Feb 11, 2013)

todays going to be awesome, I just learned that my naice is getting her first batta and soon as I get pic's I well post them. and you ask why this is awesome, well I have been begging my brother for months to let me get her a battra becouse she loves mine and he agreed so auntie bee as my naices call me is off to by her lil Princess a battra all her own:lol::-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay :redyay: 

My neice wants a betta too but she's not home enough to give it proper care so we scrapped the idea. I'm glad you get to share your love of fishies with your niece. 

Enjoy


----------

